# CPU Fan for Lga 775



## jackal_79 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, iam planning to replace my existing CPU stock fan as it is not sticking properly to my MoBo. I think one of the screw is broken. My CPU temp is currently around 60 even after using for 10 minutes. I think this is because my fan is not sticking properly on the CPU. As iam not planning any overclock any time soon please suggest a good fan within max 800 rs. My CPU is c2d e6500


----------



## Myth (Jan 1, 2013)

Intel CPU Cooler DI5-9HDSL-0L-GP

Deepcool Alta 7 CPU Cooler

Deepcool GAMMA ARCHER CPU Cooler


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 1, 2013)

Myth said:


> Intel CPU Cooler DI5-9HDSL-0L-GP
> 
> Deepcool Alta 7 CPU Cooler
> 
> Deepcool GAMMA ARCHER CPU Cooler



Thanks for the response!. Is the first one from cooler master?. The signage looks familiar.Also, it is screwing type.Iam using Asus P5G41T-M LX and the current stock cooler is not screwed in but press and twist kind. So will the above suit?. Meanwhile i will check out deepcool ones.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2013)

CM Hyper TX3 costs 1.3K which is 500/- more than your actual budget.
Decide yourself.


----------



## Myth (Jan 1, 2013)

If budget can be extended, try for the tx3. Worth


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 1, 2013)

Myth said:


> If budget can be extended, try for the tx3. Worth



Originally, I had thought of tx3 when I was planning to OC my CPU. Bit I do not want to do it. If iam not OC' ing my rig tx3 would be a waste, right?


----------



## Myth (Jan 2, 2013)

You are good to go with any of the suggested options.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 2, 2013)

Myth said:


> You are good to go with any of the suggested options.



Ok! One last question. If I go with tx3, will it support OC? atleast on a minor level?


----------



## Myth (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes. tx3 is sort of a base level cooler for OCing. 
Anything less is either struggles or is not worth it on the long run(if you continue OCing).


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 2, 2013)

TX3 is a very good budget offering from coolermaster.

that heatsink(HeatSink Fan) is the LEAST i'd recommend to someone who wants to OC, as it gives good temps at a very affordable price.

personally, i donot like the twist and lock design of the intel heatsinks, and i'd prefer a HSF with a backplate and a screw based mounting, even though it means more effort on my part, because a screw based mount gives even pressure and holds the HSF securely against the CPU.

however, thats just my personal opinion, if you want a easier to install twist+lock design, feel free to buy it.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 2, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> TX3 is a very good budget offering from coolermaster.
> 
> that heatsink(HeatSink Fan) is the LEAST i'd recommend to someone who wants to OC, as it gives good temps at a very affordable price.
> 
> ...



Hi, i also like the screw based mounting.But my current stock cooler is of twist and lock design.While installing this earlier i had done some damage to the mounting and my heatsink is not holding securely.This is why i guess my cpu temp is most of the time > 50 degrees. TX3 is also of the same type, i guess.I really liked the gamma archer mentioned above which is of the screwing type.Also, any idea on tx3 fan position? why is the fan position different than stock cooler?


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 2, 2013)

for better cooling, obviously.

the downdraft (the stock kind of HSF) distributes the hot air all around the heatsink, making it harder to have good airflow in the cabinet.
bad airflow=high temps.

the tower based designs push air in a specific direction, helping airflow.
this is the no. 1 reason to go with tower designs. also, you can attatch a 2nd fan to them, for even more cooling 

and if you choose a screwing type mount, you have to install a backplate, in this case, you may have to remove your motherboard physically (if your cabinet does not have a hole for accessing the backplate, mine does)

a backplate is needed for stability, and for providing an anchoring point for the screws.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 2, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> for better cooling, obviously.
> 
> the downdraft (the stock kind of HSF) distributes the hot air all around the heatsink, making it harder to have good airflow in the cabinet.
> bad airflow=high temps.
> ...



while installing tx3 what should be the preferred fan direction.(When system is vertical should the fan be facing down or up?).Or is there no such thing?


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 2, 2013)

well, it all depends on your setup and other fan positions.

its usually best to point the exhaust to the back, or to the top.
else it will interfere with airflow.

also, if possible, get a fan that blows hot air out of the case, and install it at the top portion at the back. it will significantly reduce temperatures.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 3, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> well, it all depends on your setup and other fan positions.
> 
> its usually best to point the exhaust to the back, or to the top.
> else it will interfere with airflow.
> ...



I have 4 fans (CM 4-in-1 pack) installed on my case (NZXT Gamma) - Front Intake, Top front intake, Rear exhaust(NZXT) and side intake. Based on this what position should be tx3 fan facing?


----------



## Myth (Jan 3, 2013)

Aligned with rear exhaust.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 3, 2013)

remove the top front intake, and put it in top rear exhaust. your current setup is pulling in too much air. this results in high pressure inside the case, which may interfere with airflow.

its best to have a balanced in/out flow, with a little high/low pressure depending on personal preference. (i prefer to keep a low pressure in the case, so that colder air comes in.

i too have a NZXT gamma, and i use just the side intake and rear exhaust fans. keeps the temps ~5-10C cooler than without any fans.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 4, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> remove the top front intake, and put it in top rear exhaust. your current setup is pulling in too much air. this results in high pressure inside the case, which may interfere with airflow.
> 
> its best to have a balanced in/out flow, with a little high/low pressure depending on personal preference. (i prefer to keep a low pressure in the case, so that colder air comes in.
> 
> i too have a NZXT gamma, and i use just the side intake and rear exhaust fans. keeps the temps ~5-10C cooler than without any fans.



Will try it out. Thanks! Have ordered tx3 from flipkart.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 6, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> remove the top front intake, and put it in top rear exhaust. your current setup is pulling in too much air. this results in high pressure inside the case, which may interfere with airflow.
> 
> its best to have a balanced in/out flow, with a little high/low pressure depending on personal preference. (i prefer to keep a low pressure in the case, so that colder air comes in.
> 
> i too have a NZXT gamma, and i use just the side intake and rear exhaust fans. keeps the temps ~5-10C cooler than without any fans.



Have a small correction to make. My top front fan is exhaust. Not intake. Is that ok? or do I still need to change it to top rear exhaust?


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2013)

place it on top rear exhaust - will help reducing VRM temps greatly and keep the cpu more cool


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> place it on top rear exhaust - will help reducing VRM temps greatly and keep the cpu more cool


Hi, i made the changes.Also, i received the TX3 that i ordered from FK.Installing the fan on top rear is difficult if you are using TX3 as there hardly any space. Goog thing that i installed the fan first.The change in temp was significant. Earlier it used to be 48 and above when i have just booted up. Now it is 35 to 37. I tested with both speedfan and realtemp and both were showing lesser temp than when i was using stock cooler, although both were showing different temp.(which is more reliable? any idea?). Anyways, thank you all for all the help!


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2013)

speedfan is such a buggy piece of app - so you better use Realtemp, HWinfo Sensor module or CoreTemp and not the idle temp, do post the pcus load temp under TX3.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> speedfan is such a buggy piece of app - so you better use Realtemp, HWinfo Sensor module or CoreTemp and not the idle temp, do post the pcus load temp under TX3.


I have been working on my linux boot lately and couldn't checkout realtemp.But here is the temp taken using psensor. It's taken after only 10 minutes of boot up.But in my stock cooler i used to touch mid 50's in such a duration


----------



## Naxal (Jan 15, 2013)

FAN speed is still low  i guess, i guess disabling the fan controller would lower the temps even more


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 15, 2013)

Naxal said:


> FAN speed is still low  i guess, i guess disabling the fan controller would lower the temps even more


Care to explain. Please?


----------



## Naxal (Jan 15, 2013)

^^^

I think the given FAN with TX3 has a max RPM of 2800. Where as in the given screenshot it varies between 1100 at max. So thought in your motherboard BIOS, FAN controller is enabled which lowers the fan RPM along with temp and CPU speed (Intel Speed Step).

This is to save power and noise 

If you disable the option, FAN will always spin at MAX RPM  thus lowering the temps even more i guess


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> I have been working on my linux boot lately and couldn't checkout realtemp.But here is the temp taken using psensor. It's taken after only 10 minutes of boot up.But in my stock cooler i used to touch mid 50's in such a duration
> View attachment 8436



just boot into windows ( if you have it installed ), run real temp/hwinfo and start a resource hungry game - play it for 1 hour ( or run LinX for 5 mins [ 2048M mem setting ] ) at-least and post the cpu load temps or use some linux cpu bench app to get some proper cpu load temp.


----------

